# Intestinal Ischemia and infection turned into IBS?



## TwithIBS (Jan 28, 2013)

About a year ago I had very severe symptoms of nausea, lower abdominal cramps, diarrhea, and almost blacked out. These symptoms were not constant, but continued off and on throughout the morning. Later I was out and felt the symptoms again (thought it was just gas) and I started loosing blood out of my rectum (sorry if this grosses anyone out). It looked like I had a miscarriage.

I ended up in the hospital for almost a week. The diagnosis was Intestinal Ischemia, bad infection, and ulcerative colitis. I was on four different antibiotics, morphine around the clock, and only i.v. fluids (graduating to juices and chicken broth, etc...

I followed up with a colonoscopy and the doctor said I don't have ulceritive colitis, I have a sluggish gut (the prep took more than two hours to start working) and IBS. The treatment was suggested probiotics, Omneprozole, and the Rx Librax (which is very expensive, we don't have insurance).

It was manageable for quite a while and for the last few weeks it has been acting up again (not throwing up and no blood in stool). The pain almost makes me black out. Sleeping is about the only time I don't feel sick and in pain. We can't afford to go to the doc's and/or get any tests done so I'm reaching out over the net for advice and help.

I have been looking up everything I can to see what I can do, the stuff I have been doing is not helping near as much as it was. I am very gassy (usually with a lot of mucus - again sorry for the grossness), alternating between loose stool and constipation so I'm afraid to take med's for either in fear of making one or the other worse! Also, looking for what's okay to eat and what to stay away from









If anyone knows about this and can help I would sure appreciate your time!

God bless you!

TwithIBS


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

See if you qualify for assitance in purchasing the Librax here:

https://www.rxhope.com/PAP/info/PAPList.aspx?drugid=510&fieldType=drugid

Sorry but the net is NO substitute for a Dr hon.

I would find a Dr you can see (Someone willing to work with you on paying for the visit)

Seeing a Dr is very important as how do you know this is IBS and not another repeat of the ischemia or an infection or UC?

IBS can mimic so many other things... it is best to have yourself checked. Let the Dr know your situation as far as paying goes. And I mean exactly that.. Let the Dr know your situation.... not the office staff. Just make your appointment and when he gets in to see you.. explain right away your money issues.

If you cannot do this... try to find a clinic.


----------



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

Basically you have an undiagnosed illness.

It is vital that you work towards a diagnosis.

Your road block appears to revolve around the U.S. system which is very expensive if you are uninsured.

Your health is number one.

You need to go back to your doctor and work through the possible causes.

It could turn out to be simple, such as a persistent infection.

Good luck.


----------

